# HELP!!! NEED PENDANTS



## sanjon (Sep 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the deep pendants that people use to put photos in. I am trying to make the pendants with the paper inside and the dg3 gel on top to make it appear as if it has glass on it.  Thanks


----------



## Avalon (Sep 21, 2009)

I just did a quick search and found these.  http://www.createforless.com/search/sea ... glaze&c=y1


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 22, 2009)

Here you go: http://www.auntiesbeads.com/Category.as ... dea1121cf3 They're best from Aunties beads.  Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## sanjon (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 17, 2010)

Jewellry and beading are another of my passions and THANK YOU for leading me to a new resource! Auntie's is amazing!


----------

